# Trouble with flashplayer on htc hd2



## dealmeanace (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am a complete noobie and just looking for advice and help to understand certain aspects of my smartphone. My main question is - why can't I view video footage posted on facebook and other websites? A message appears saying I need a more up to date flashplayer to view them. I thought as this was a new device it would have up to date software already installed.

I have installed flashplayer 7 but nothing has changed and i don't want to start downloading everything I read about as I not too sure what I'm doing. The funny thing is I can watch videos on youtube which just confuses me even more and i wonder if I have bitten off more than I can chew with this phone. Its fast becoming like my wife - its very complicated and I love it and hate it at the same time! 

Please help 

Thanks Nick


----------



## hedgemonstahinz (Dec 20, 2009)

*Flash 10 maybe?*

Hi Nick,

From what i have heard, it is only the windows explorer (not the opera browser) that supports flash on the HD2.

I have also heard that there is a new flash 10 from Adobe that is available for mobile devices.

Sorry I can't be more help. But I would recommend that you place the thread into the HD2 (HTC Leo) forum. You will definitely get the response you deserve.

Pm me if you get it working


----------



## andersag (Feb 16, 2010)

*flash 10*

im having the exact same problem, and flash 10 doesnt work..... Its pretty damn annoying!!! anyone know what to do???


----------



## hotel (Feb 20, 2010)

due to my research I've find out that the only web browser without any problems in opening flash sites is skyfire. Here is the link for that enjoy...


Ups I can not post a link so try to get it from get.skyfire.com


----------



## LPJR (Feb 22, 2010)

*Skyfire*

How do you turn the phone to landscape in Skyfire. Watching BBCi, as it would not work in Opera, but would not rotate as the web does in Opera.
Cheers


----------



## Euch (Feb 23, 2010)

*opera mobile 10 beta 3*

I actually tried the new opera beta and it plays flash movies pretty good (simply enable plugins from the advanced settings menu)


----------



## djhollygrove (Apr 29, 2010)

Euch said:


> I actually tried the new opera beta and it plays flash movies pretty good (simply enable plugins from the advanced settings menu)

Click to collapse



not wit the tmo usa version


----------



## Badwolve1 (Apr 29, 2010)

i can confirm that flash seems to be imcompatible with the Leo, it is running on my TP2 though, different Processor?


----------



## jozzy18 (May 29, 2010)

*HTC HD2 Flash*

I have the same problem, i even downloaded skyfire and different adobe flash software
But nothing works..
Sometimes it says: install failed, no matter how many times i try
And sometimes nothing happens at all
Now i've read a post about a tool called FixOperaFlash
I followed everything but still when i try to open a radio stream
It shows a flash button(this time bigger, so something has changed this time)
But still i cant get it to work

So what i need is just a flash player so i can listen to this stream radio

If you have found a solution and u can get this stream radio to work: realhardstyleradio.nl/player/
Then plz tell me, coz im running out of options

Thank you very much in advance!!!!


----------



## ITAdmin (Jul 7, 2010)

I am also pulling my hair out over this flash issue.

I have the ATT Fuze and I have been going to Talkstreamlive.com for a long time and now all of a sudden, I see they are catering to the Iphone users and when I try to listen to most any of the radio streams I have used for many many months now, I get the dreaded Flash player not installed or incorrect version error, and it just sits there showing the Adobe icon.

I have emailed TSL but as of now, still no answer to my questions...

What else can I use to get around ths adobe 7 issue? I keep hearing about adobe 10, but as far as I know, that version is not for WM devices, right? If not, where can I get it to try out?

Thanks for any help and please hurry, as I am running out of hair!! 

ITAdmin


----------



## 808Granato (Jul 8, 2010)

sounds like there are corporate wars being waged over this and we are in the middle. Only if Adobe wants to give in to the rest of the world OR everyone boycotts them to force sites to abandon Flash for something else-will we ever get access to all our favorite streaming video.


----------



## CanDarK (Sep 30, 2010)

hafıza kartına atıp uygulamayı yükleyebilirsiniz.
rar içerisinde "Adobe_Flash_Lite_3.1.cab" adlı dosyayı install edin 
bütün problemler düzelecektir, youtube, facebook gibi sitelerin htc için ve windows mobile
için flash sorunu kalmayacaktır.
ee arkadaşlar yine hetece.com ayrıcalığı, rar şifresi yoktur direk downLoad edebilirsiniz.


*HTC Windows Mobile Flash Player [Ftp den DownLoad NO Rapid]*


----------



## lazomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Upload ist here


----------



## lazomi (Nov 17, 2010)

I have two Flash files installed.



> ADOBE_FLASH_LITE_3.1.CAB
> fp7_ppc_en.cab

Click to collapse



Almost all the Flash sites work.


----------



## quisxx (Dec 12, 2010)

lazomi  tried, and doesn't work for me. This may be the flash app everyone says won't work for the US HD2


----------



## Wurzelavfc (Jan 17, 2011)

*HELP!*

Yes I have the same problem. Had a look at several "fixes" around the web including the ones on here. None have worked, and the "fixopera flash" one may as well be written in Chinese, as I have no idea how to perform the fix, even following the idiots guide! 

Any simple help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wurzelavfc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bump! please help!


----------



## themegastar1 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Answers to all your questions*

I've read all of your replies and I researched on Flash Player for HD2 and I got result. Answers to all your questions are given below:-

Does HD2 Support Flash Player?
Yes

Can we get flash player of HD2 from adobe.com?
No

Which Browser Supports Flash Player?
IE Mobile- Flash Player Lite 3.5
Opera 10.1- Flash Player 7.0
Skyfire- Flash Player 10.1

How can I get Skyfire?
Skyfire is available for download from WM Marketplace, Omarket, and other App store Markets.

Can Skyfire be easily Installed?
Yes

Will Flash Player work after installing Skyfire?
The Answer to your question is- 'NO'. And the reason behind it is- Skyfire has started developing things for Android and Iphone and currently they have changed their servers. So every time you open Skyfire Browser, it shows connecting but it says 'connection error' or makes any other excuse. Skyfire is No Longer Supported for Windows Mobile.


----------



## HectiQ (Jan 26, 2011)

Get android, seriously


----------



## dpllam (Jan 26, 2011)

*Skyfire substitute*

Hi all,

I don't have a HD2 but i do have a HD that has been flashed with WM6.5 and I've recently discovered *uZard* as an alternative to the Skyfire internet browser.

It's at beta stage but lets you watch flash videos etc like on a desktop and considering it's at beta stage, seems to be really fast.  There are a number of posts here at xda but you can just Google "*uZard Web P Beta Ver.2.0*" to download it from the official website.

Hope this helps some of you


----------



## dealmeanace (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi there, 

I am a complete noobie and just looking for advice and help to understand certain aspects of my smartphone. My main question is - why can't I view video footage posted on facebook and other websites? A message appears saying I need a more up to date flashplayer to view them. I thought as this was a new device it would have up to date software already installed.

I have installed flashplayer 7 but nothing has changed and i don't want to start downloading everything I read about as I not too sure what I'm doing. The funny thing is I can watch videos on youtube which just confuses me even more and i wonder if I have bitten off more than I can chew with this phone. Its fast becoming like my wife - its very complicated and I love it and hate it at the same time! 

Please help 

Thanks Nick


----------



## dpllam (Jan 26, 2011)

*Flash Games and Apps*

...Just had a thought!  For those of you who are having problems with apps and games that need flash, like uConvert then install this attachment.  It will make them work and also if you associate .swf files to it with a file explorer like Resco you can then play flash games stored on your phone too!


----------

